# Trident fern?



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I am pretty new to the hobby and I just have a question as to why this fern is so expensave. Anyone have good experiences with it? How often will it propagate? What would be a fair price to get a mid sized plant of this?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

From what I understand it is expensive because it is a new variety/cultivar/hybrid/thing-a-ma-jiggy of Java Fern that is still rare (not many people have it) and in high demand. I've seen it go for $25 (I think that is correct? ) while a similar portion of regular Java Fern might run you $5 - $10. I may be wrong, but if I am there are folks here who will eagerly correct me. 

I know for sure that there are a couple folks on this forum who have purchased and sold it. Perhaps they can chime in?

-Dave


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nope, Dave is right on the money. It's the old supply and demand at work. 

The Java Fern 'Trident' was brought back by some members of our club from the Netherlands just this past fall. It's still quite rare in the hobby, even in the Netherlands, so it demands a premium. Whether that premium is worth it or not is really up to you as a buyer. If you have to have it now then it's probably worth it. If you can wait a year or two it might be cheaper.

It's not particularly difficult to grow, just like any other java fern.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

great, thanks. I am definately going to be looking to get some of it. It looks really different compared to common java fern. I have a whole load of java ferns that are like 1" in length, I bet they would look really nice if i put some trident java fern with them.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

lol...i always thought it was the same as java fern "lace", which is ugly to me.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

kiwik said:


> lol...i always thought it was the same as java fern "lace", which is ugly to me.


You're not the first one to mistake the two.  I agree that 'Windelov' is not one of the more attractive varieties.


----------



## confuted (Apr 19, 2008)

I haven't been able to find any good pictures of it - does anyone have a link?


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/54233-fs-java-fern-trident.html


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

I just bought some. It came in the mail today. I love it  It is very attractive


----------



## Tonyasc6 (Mar 31, 2016)

foofooree said:


> I just bought some. It came in the mail today. I love it  It is very attractive


Mind me asking where you purchased it from? Thanks!


----------



## Cryptocorynus (May 26, 2016)

I'm happy to sell you some, but I live in Australia. It is very common here and we normally are so behind the times due to out super strict quarantine laws. Just send me an inbox here and I should be able to hook you up with some.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tony and Cryptocorynus, welcome to APC!

Unfortunately you are posting to thread that is 8 years old, so you are not likely to get much response. If you want to buy or sell trident Java fern, please see "Read this First" sticky on the For Sale forum. This will explain the rules on buying and selling, including the 25 post requirement.


----------

